# Dwarf Army



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniatures, Pro-level, TMP. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky










































































































Comments are welcome


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are some really nice looking stunties as much as it galls me to say it, I especially like the work that you have done on the command models facial hair


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, and how do You like the banner art? It's supposed to be a white unicorn.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I completely missed that, it looks very good and even appears to be runic. Is there some special significance for the dwarfs to have a white unicorn? I know its a feature for Wood Elves and Bretonnians


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some seriously nice Stunties man!!!!!


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Commissioneer wanted a white unicorn, and i came up with the runic design


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Great looking dwarfs! The blocky nature of the free-hand on the banner really fits in well w/ the army theme of the dwarfs.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Dwarves are feckin' awesome and Its great to see some on here . Very nicely painted! 

Have some rep !


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

they look great all ranked up! The blue is a nice touch, maybe because it's my favourite colour. Great work man!


----------

